# STEROIDS FORUM > PCT (POST CYCLE THERAPY) >  Liquid Tamox/Liquid Clomi Help

## r0verfa

Currently on my second week on an 8 week cycle. Every forum I see lists dosages for liquid tomax or liquid clomi as "40/40/20/20" or "60/60/40/40"...The liquid stuff I got has no instructions at all, as its supposed to be used for reasearch. =p I have no clue how to read that the above dosages. Is it 4 weeks at 40mg a week? at 40ml a week? 


My liquid clomi says 70ml 35mg/ml
My liquid tomax says 50ml 20mg/ml

Any help would be greatly appreaciated in respect to:

Dosage info on how to read "40/40/20/20" or "60/60/40/40"...
When to start taking each during/after cycle how long?

----------


## getfit28

That is each week.... 
week 1= 40mg of Tomax (2ml) and 60mg Clomid (1.8ml)
week 2= same
week 3= 20/40

Just do the math

----------


## r0verfa

Do I just take it for 4 weeks after my cycle? Some say to use it during a cycle?

----------


## gixxerboy1

its mg's per day per week.
Do the math according to your vials for how much liquid to use each day.
You use it after cycle not during.
And depending on what you took is how long after your cycle you start it.

----------


## r0verfa

So how long of this stuff should i use after my 8-10 week cycle of test Cyp, Tren , Deca ? Not currently doing tren/Deca now, but eventually when I do Id appreciate what you think how long I should run it.  :Smilie: 

So if my vial of clomi says 70 ml, 35 mg/ml and people say 60/60/40/40 (60mg every day first-second week, then 40mg every day 3rd-4tth week.)

Examples would be:
Clomi 60mg every day would be 1.7ml a day? I put in mg/ml 35, mg420(60mg a day X 7 days), =12 ML then divide that by 7 days = 1.7 ML. That correct?
Tomax 40mg every day would be 2 ML a day? I put in mg/ml 20, mg280 (40mg a day X 7 days), =14 ML then divide that by 7 days = 2 ML.

I used: http://www.eurobolic.com/index.php?c...main_page=page

----------


## gixxerboy1

> So how long of this stuff should i use after my 8-10 week cycle of test Cyp, Tren , Deca ? Not currently doing tren/Deca now, but eventually when I do Id appreciate what you think how long I should run it. 
> 
> So if my vial of clomi says 70 ml, 35 mg/ml and people say 60/60/40/40 (60mg every day first-second week, then 40mg every day 3rd-4tth week.) *correct*
> 
> Examples would be:
> Clomi 60mg every day would be 1.7ml a day? I put in mg/ml 35, mg420(60mg a day X 7 days), =12 ML then divide that by 7 days = 1.7 ML. That correct? *wow you did that the hard way but yes it is correct*
> Tomax 40mg every day would be 2 ML a day? I put in mg/ml 20, mg280 (40mg a day X 7 days), =14 ML then divide that by 7 days = 2 ML.
> 
> I used: http://www.eurobolic.com/index.php?c...main_page=page


what cycle are you currently on and ill tell you when to start the pct.

----------


## r0verfa

Test Cyp/tren 

Can you tell me though, when and how much when I do test/Deca cycle too?

Can you tell me if my measurements are right too?

----------


## teddykgb29

you may want to have an ai like liquidex or exemestane on hand in case of gyno problems.

----------


## ANIMAL

EVERYTHING you need to know is here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...evised-Edition Scroll down to where it says PCT. Just read.

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Test Cyp/tren 
> 
> Can you tell me though, when and how much when I do test/Deca cycle too?
> 
> Can you tell me if my measurements are right too?


for the cyp/ tren 18 days after your last injection

as for the test/deca it matters on what test and how you lay the cycle out.

You know the stickies up top has all the info there is one called PCT Start Times

----------


## r0verfa

Yep I found it! It basically has everything on PCT and everytihng else that I didnt find earlier!! Thanks for pointing that out! Last question, do I have my measurements right though?

Clomi 60mg every day would be 1.7ml a day? I put in mg/ml 35, mg420(60mg a day X 7 days), =12 ML then divide that by 7 days = 1.7 ML. That correct?
Tomax 40mg every day would be 2 ML a day? I put in mg/ml 20, mg280 (40mg a day X 7 days), =14 ML then divide that by 7 days = 2 ML.

http://www.eurobolic.com/index.php?c...main_page=page

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Yep I found it! It basically has everything on PCT and everytihng else that I didnt find earlier!! Thanks for pointing that out! Last question, do I have my measurements right though?
> 
> Clomi 60mg every day would be 1.7ml a day? I put in mg/ml 35, mg420(60mg a day X 7 days), =12 ML then divide that by 7 days = 1.7 ML. That correct?
> Tomax 40mg every day would be 2 ML a day? I put in mg/ml 20, mg280 (40mg a day X 7 days), =14 ML then divide that by 7 days = 2 ML.
> 
> http://www.eurobolic.com/index.php?c...main_page=page


i already answered. Yes you do. You did the math the hard way but you have it correct.

----------


## r0verfa

thanks!  :Smilie:

----------


## Javskillz

How will I now how much is 20 mg

----------

